
My Lean Adventure – the kick off - zarroba
https://medium.com/@zarroba/im-reading-the-lean-startup-by-eric-ries-and-halfway-across-the-book-i-thought-i-had-to-give-a-aa1644219742
======
zarroba
After reading 'The Lean Startup' I've decided to start a pet project where I
could apply lean ideas in product development.

I'm sure there were tons of posts like this over the years but writing about
it helps to consolidate the knowledge and the feedback really helps with the
learning.

So please bear with me during this journey and thanks for your patience, time
and knowledge shared with me.

